# Solved: Can't uninstall AVG edition 2012



## irvkaplan

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft® Windows Vista Home Premium, Service Pack 2, 32 bit
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5200+, x64 Family 15 Model 107 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3453 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 6150SE nForce 430, 128 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 467383 MB, Free - 166640 MB; D: Total - 9554 MB, Free - 958 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTek Computer INC., Acacia
Antivirus: Microsoft Security Essentials, Updated and Enabled

After using the typical procedure of removing a program, this one won't uninstall, any suggestions.
Thanks.


----------



## mtzlplex

Avg removal tool, choose which one you need, 32 or 64 bit, found here: http://www.avg.com/ww-en/utilities


----------



## irvkaplan

Thank you IMP49 for that link.


----------

